# Variadores de frecuencia. Que es escalar y vectorial?



## fergastaldi (Mar 14, 2017)

Necesito un variador de frecuencia y me ofrecieron uno escalar y otro vectorial. Alguno sabe las diferencias que tienen?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2017)

depende, para que lo vas a usar al motor?


----------



## fergastaldi (Mar 14, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> depende, para que lo vas a usar al motor?





Es un cilindro de seguimiento de un motor principal. La referencia es de 0 a 10. Sería un maestro esclavo


----------



## cargamsoft (Mar 14, 2017)

Tienes que ser mas específico en cuanto a la aplicación... Que equipo, máquina, etc.

Asimismo con que marca estas trabajando actualmente?, y que marca te ofrecieron?


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 16, 2017)

Facil, escalar se usa donde no requiere de mucho torque, y el vectorial donde se requiere mucha fuerza de torque, ejemplos:

extrusora de plástico, montacargas, trituradoras industriales.....usaremos el vectorial
bomba de agua, cintas transportadoras, calandras.......usaremos escalar


----------



## ecotronico (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola fergastaldi,

Hoy en día (2017) la mayoría de los fabricantes tienen modelos con control vectorial incorporado (digamos, el escalar es el modo de control padrón).

El modo escalar tiene una salida de tensión proporcional a la frecuencia.
El modo vectorial tiene salida de tensión no necesariamente proporcional a la frecuencia, porque siempre estará controlando el torque del motor. Se trata de modelar el motor de inducción como si fuera un motor de corriente continua.

En tu aplicación, si un motor "sigue" al otro motor, probablemente necesitarás el contro vectorial.
Un variador trabajará como maestro, y el resto como esclavos.
Dependiendo de la distancia entre los equipos, considera usar algún tipo comunicación "rápida" y no las señales analógicas.


----------



## fergastaldi (Mar 20, 2017)

ecotronico dijo:


> Hola fergastaldi,
> 
> Hoy en día (2017) la mayoría de los fabricantes tienen modelos con control vectorial incorporado (digamos, el escalar es el modo de control padrón).
> 
> ...





Mil gracias. Implemente un vectorial. Averigüe y es como decís. Mil gracias nuevamente.


----------

